# G5 Prime Impact and Stabilizer setup



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

If you are wanting a novice hunter class set up, you can only have a side bar that extends 4 inches behind the bow if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

I would recommend a Doinker A-Bar if you like the T-bar you refer too. More adjustability and options for vibration control.

However, if were going to shoot it most likely I would choose a standard doinker Tactical or go with one of the new Doinker Utility packages.

Doinker has the most options and the best vibration/noice control.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback!! Anybody else want to chime in?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Shoot Karbon a PM, he has played with all the stabilizers, just don't ask about coachbernie


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

What class and what organization in 3D?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Depends on what class you will be shooting. If it were me, I would run a Doinker A Bar on that setup


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

I think its asa. 12" out front and 10" on side? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

If your shooting the vendetta inforcer just get with Jason and get a partner n crime rear bar to go with it.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm looking into the Doinker Unity package for hunting.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

I think it may the way to go but its so damn expensive. What way would you go with it if you wanted to use the vendetta?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

